# Some Recently Knitted Baby Items



## missmolly

I have knitted the pram blanket for a friend who is due to be a Grandma for the first time any day.
We don't know the sex of the baby yet so I'm not able to add any embellishments.
I have shown the book that the pattern is in. There are 33 patterns in it and it was great value.
This pattern is called Lullaby. It should have been a flat blanket but I decided to add another panel and then did a 3 needle cast off for a neater edge.

The peach cardigan is by BHKC number 43

The peppermint pattern is Stylecraft Wondersoft DK 8042


----------



## belencita7

great work,love the pattern in the blanket.


----------



## Leonora

Beautiful work, love the blanket.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

OUTSTANDING Love all your work.


----------



## maureenb

Good golly,missmolly!Great work,love them all!


----------



## Germangirl

WOW! You did a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly

Thank you ladies.
It was so strange to be knitting a blanket on two needles for a change instead of the circular shawls lol xx


----------



## Bluebonnet

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Sallyannie

Your work is beautiful! I have to say I love your avatar picture, have noticed you have changed it a couple of times recently, each picture is lovely!!!


----------



## missmolly

Thank you Sallyannie. I have dozens of photos of Molly so just thought I would have a change lol


----------



## annjaneice

Beautiful work! They are all very sweet and I love the colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathie

I love your work. I'll have to look for that booklet. Thanks for adding the information.


----------



## edithann

Miss Molly, everything is outstanding. Couldn't pick a favorite. Your work is lovely, as always! Thanks for posting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Adoreen

beautiful work.


----------



## nittineedles

They are all lovely. Your friend will be pleased.


----------



## alysonclark

I can't pick a favourite either ,each item is beautiful .Your knitting is amazing .Alyson x


----------



## missmolly

Thank you all for your lovely comments.
I would highly recommend the blanket book as there are so many lovely designs to choose from xx


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Boring,* all you ever do is *PERFECT* baby items. Like that gorgeous white blanket *NEEDS* embellishment... *NO!* The two little sweaters have such perfectly matched buttons and the diamond pattern of the peach is so pretty...... Someday, I'll log on to find you have knit an exciting dishcloth :!: Until then, I'll just keep drooling over all your beautiful knits... Drooling, there you have it. You could do an exciting bib...


----------



## missmolly

Thank you Jynx.
I posted a photo of a dish cloth I'd done.....you must have gone out that day!!! LOL xx

Oh now there's something I haven't done....a bib. I love the kind that you pull on over the baby's head....must put it on my list!!


----------



## LEE1313

Ah heck!! I wanted to say that.lol
Love the gorgeous baby things.
Not sure what the initials and numbers are for the peach sweater. I HAVE to have that one.
Please point me in the right direction for the pattern.
Many thanks, Linda


maureenb said:


> Good golly,missmolly!Great work,love them all!


----------



## MOM_WOW

Great Work!


----------



## missmolly

LEE1313 said:


> Ah heck!! I wanted to say that.lol
> Love the gorgeous baby things.
> Not sure what the initials and numbers are for the peach sweater. I HAVE to have that one.
> Please point me in the right direction for the pattern.
> Many thanks, Linda
> 
> 
> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good golly,missmolly!Great work,love them all!
Click to expand...

Thank you xx
Here is the link to the peach pattern. The letters are the name of the company,
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Cardigan-Sleeves-Knitting-Pattern/dp/B005786TV4


----------



## 2KNITCATS

Beautiful work.


----------



## helen4930

So very beautiful! But please tell this ignorant one - how do you do a three needle cast off?


----------



## missmolly

helen4930 said:


> So very beautiful! But please tell this ignorant one - how do you do a three needle cast off?


Hi here is a link for the 3 needle bind off.
It just gives a much neater edge than casting off both pieces and then sewing together xx


----------



## cdanzinger

Please tell me this book isn't ancient??? I love the heart blanket and your first blanket is just beautiful...


----------



## hajra

Very pretty, love them all.


----------



## helen4930

Thank you so much! I've never seen that before and it's just so simple and neat. You CAN teach an old dog.......


----------



## missmolly

cdanzinger said:


> Please tell me this book isn't ancient??? I love the heart blanket and your first blanket is just beautiful...


Hi - no, the book isn't ancient. I only bought it a few months ago.
Here is a link to Amazon where I bought it xx

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Knit-Baby-Afghans-Leisure/dp/1574862235/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333103593&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## missmolly

helen4930 said:


> Thank you so much! I've never seen that before and it's just so simple and neat. You CAN teach an old dog.......


It really gives a neat finish. It can be used to do shoulder seams without the sewing!!!
I put a right and wrong side together for the blanket xx


----------



## 52tiger

They are simply beautiful. Your friend is lucky to have you. I am sure the new mom will be as pleased. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christine flo

love the blanket different from shawls


----------



## Bundyjoy

missmolly, as always your work is absolutely beautiful; as is your dog. Thank you for letting us see your latest achievements. Joy


----------



## Junglehair

So lovely missmolly. Have you change your photo/avatar again? Lovely photos!


----------



## Knitter forever

Beautiful work on all,and they are very pretty. I like leisure arts books, they always ha ve something nice in them .


----------



## Sandiego

Nice sweaters and baby blanket! Beautiful!!! ;0)


----------



## sbel3555

Your work is just awesome, you really have an eye for beautiful patterns.
Thanks for showing.


----------



## missmolly

Junglehair said:


> So lovely missmolly. Have you change your photo/avatar again? Lovely photos!


Thank you for all of your comments. I appreciate them xx

Yes, I have changed my photo of Molly a couple of times.......just keeping you on your toes!! lol

The leisure arts books are so well written out and easy to understand with good diagrams


----------



## Patricia368

Absolutely beautiful and wonderfull patterns. You are very talented. My works are socks, scarves, and very simple things.


----------



## jennyb1

Missmolly they are all beautiful. You certainly are very talented.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## susieknitter

They are all gorgeous, I love the blanket.


----------



## ulrika

OMG you do such beautiful work. I just love baby items.


----------



## GudrunM

oh, they are all so nice. I love them, thanks for sharing. Maybe I will have to hunt the patterns down. I have young married children and they are having babies, so I will be busier.


----------



## srs

I have this book and it has great patterns. Love the blanket and the sweaters look so soft. Great job as usual!!!


----------



## missmolly

Here is a link to the pattern for the peach cardigan

http://sewing-online.com/crafts/Knitting_and_Crochet/Knitting_Patterns/Knitting_Pattern_BHKC43/


----------



## sjbowers

What beautiful baby things!


----------



## Sherry1

You do beautiful work! I love the pattern in the blanket. Thanks for sharing these great pictures


----------



## RebeccaKay

Just lovely, may I ask why you made the blanket on straight needle instead of the circular ones?


----------



## AmyKnits

Beautiful, MissMolly... as always. When I "grow up" I'm gonna knit JUST like YOU!!


----------



## missmolly

RebeccaKay said:


> Just lovely, may I ask why you made the blanket on straight needle instead of the circular ones?


I usually knit large circular shawls so it made a change to be knitting a square blanket xx


----------



## missmolly

AmyKnits said:


> Beautiful, MissMolly... as always. When I "grow up" I'm gonna knit JUST like YOU!!


Thank you for the compliment.
You are already "grown up" lol......I saw your beautiful circular shawl xx

:thumbup:


----------



## MartiG

Gorgeous work!!! Could you share where the baby sweater patterns came from? I would love to attempt them. I have the afghan book and it really is a terrific one.


----------



## MartiG

So sorry. Didn't read carefully enough and just noticed the pattern info after I asked for it! Hope my work comes out half as lovely as yours.


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful knitting. Love everything! :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY

I have that book! Wow yours is wonderful, now I want to make one :lol: The sweaters are just beautiful. Yours stitches are so perfect! Thanks for sharing. I'm sure they will be very much appreciated.


----------



## newbiebecky

Beautiful work!


----------



## GudrunM

thank you, I like your photo better than theirs.


missmolly said:


> Here is a link to the pattern for the peach cardigan
> 
> http://sewing-online.com/crafts/Knitting_and_Crochet/Knitting_Patterns/Knitting_Pattern_BHKC43/


----------



## missmolly

Thank you for all of your lovely comments.

A couple of people have asked what BHKC stands for.......it's the British Hand Knitting Confederation Limited. They changed the name to UKHKA which is the UK Hand Knitting Association xx


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful job, also have that book, it does have nice patterns.


----------



## lori2637

Love all of them!!!


----------



## Redrose

Loved all of your items, lovely work.


----------



## Rainbow

absolutely outstanding work. Love the white blanket.
Thanks for the pattern information.


----------



## MTNKnitter

Beautiful! Your knitting is gorgeous. I have that book and have made that same baby blanket before. It is a wonderful pattern.


----------



## workwidow

How wonderful. I see the book is an old one now. Is it possible for you to email a copy of the pink heart pattern which is shown on the front page please. My address is [email protected]

My daughter is expecting her first child in August and this would make an ideal present. No idea what she's having so I thought a neutral colour would suffice! Thank you.


----------



## Kathi11

Just beautiful.


----------



## missmolly

workwidow said:


> How wonderful. I see the book is an old one now. Is it possible for you to email a copy of the pink heart pattern which is shown on the front page please. My address is [email protected]
> 
> My daughter is expecting her first child in August and this would make an ideal present. No idea what she's having so I thought a neutral colour would suffice! Thank you.


Thank you all for your wonderful comments xx

The pattern book is still available....I only bought it a few months ago. 
It is available at both Amazon sites ( UK and US ) xx

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Knit-Baby-Afghans-Leisure/dp/1574862235/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333115556&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Knit-Baby-Afghans-Leisure/dp/1574862235/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333115707&sr=1-1


----------



## TabathaJoy

Beautiful work.Thank you for the name of the afghan book.


----------



## craftylady49

Everything you'd shown is absolutely beautiful. This first grandchild is going to very special, as a first GC dhould.


----------



## julietinboots

All you work is just beautiful. I love that afghan book and have made many from it myself. Love them all.


----------



## plentyburger

Your work is outstanding!! such lovely work.


----------



## missmolly

Thank you everybody - I appreciate all of your lovely comments xx


----------



## GayleMI

Very pretty!


----------



## cheri49

beautiful work, nice book


----------



## maryrose

hi, everything very pretty! nice stitches.


----------



## MacRae

Oh my goodness... beautiful work.... Did the sweater patterns come from the Leisure booklet too?


----------



## dottie2

Your items came out beautifully. I love that book. I had to buy another copy for my daughter. We have both used it so much that it fell apart. We put the pages in sheet protectors and in a binder so we can continue making the beautiful patterns in it. Great job!


----------



## trace

Excellent work.Any idea where I can get the book?


----------



## gypsie

Just beautiful. I think I need to make that blanket with the hearts!


----------



## missmolly

MacRae said:


> Oh my goodness... beautiful work.... Did the sweater patterns come from the Leisure booklet too?


Thank you.

No, the booklet is just 33 afghan patterns. I have posted the link for the pattern xx


----------



## missmolly

trace said:


> Excellent work.Any idea where I can get the book?


Hi, I have posted the links for the Amazon sites where it is available xx


----------



## trace

Thanks for your link. Just ordered it


----------



## MaryMargaret

You like to knit interesting stitches, don't you? Thanks for posting your beautiful work.


----------



## dottie2

gypsie said:


> Just beautiful. I think I need to make that blanket with the hearts!


The heart blanket comes out beautifully. I have made several for gifts.


----------



## missmolly

trace said:


> Thanks for your link. Just ordered it


It's a great price for 33 patterns.....and FREE delivery too!! xx :thumbup:


----------



## ceala

What is BHKC? I tried using the search engine on this site but just got this posting. I love this cardigan so much I'm even willing to pay for the pattern. Now to find it!


----------



## crjc

They are all so beautiful. Love the stitches on the first blanket. Excellent work.


----------



## alwaysknitting

wow, all are truely lovely - great book


----------



## Jeanie L

Everything is beautiful..Love the blanket...


----------



## alwaysknitting

where is the link posted please


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Awesome work. Never even heard of 3 needle cast off


----------



## jojo1651

Just beautiful!! I love them all!!


----------



## Ingried

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dlclose

Love them all! Wonderful workmanship!!


----------



## Lalane

Beautiful items, you did great work.


----------



## i knit

your work is lovely, i too have the blanket pattern book love it have made so many from there wont ever part with it! Thanks for sharing your items with us.


----------



## loriekennedy

beautiful work!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Your knit baby items are Sweet. Lots of Love went into making them up I'm sure.


----------



## diane647

Beautiful work, just yesterday I was visiting a friend she had the same book as you. Thank you for sharing the photos of your excellent work.


----------



## yogandi

They are very beautiful, I love them all.


----------



## manianice

Beautiful baby afghan and sweaters.


----------



## perlie24

All are just beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marie50

Love the pink sweater, do you know where I can get the pattern, You can pm if you have an address.
Thanks so much , you did a beautiful job.
Marie50


----------



## Cin

Perfection, as usual. I really love the heart blanket!


----------



## Byrdgal

Gorgeous!!! All of it! I just love the blanket and the sweaters!!!!


----------



## Grandma val

Hi Molly I love the mattinee coat in pink, I am knitting fora baby girl at the moment .Could you tell me where I could get the pattern please? Val from Woolton


----------



## blackat99

Wow your work is amazing!


----------



## bettytee

your work is beautiful I love the pink one


----------



## missmolly

Thank you for your encouraging comments. I really appreciate your feedback xx

Here is the link for the peach cardigan

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Cardigan-Sleeves-Knitting-Pattern/dp/B005786TV4


----------



## missmolly

ceala said:


> What is BHKC? I tried using the search engine on this site but just got this posting. I love this cardigan so much I'm even willing to pay for the pattern. Now to find it!


A couple of people have asked what BHKC stands for.......it's the British Hand Knitting Confederation Limited. They changed the name to UKHKA which is the UK Hand Knitting Association xx


----------



## Patikins

Truly lovely work.


----------



## panda13

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Cudley Gran

Why cant I knit like this. They are so nice.


----------



## Lulubelle

your work is exquisite. I was going to send for the pattern for the peach sweater, but since it has to be shipped overseas to me, the shipping charges are three times the cost of the book. So, I won't be ordering it. Lovely items, lucky babies who get them!!!


----------



## lavertera

As usual missmolly, GORGEOUS!!


Pam


----------



## missmolly

Lulubelle said:


> your work is exquisite. I was going to send for the pattern for the peach sweater, but since it has to be shipped overseas to me, the shipping charges are three times the cost of the book. So, I won't be ordering it. Lovely items, lucky babies who get them!!!


Thank you everybody for your kind comments xx

Hi I have found the pattern on ebay for you. The shipping is only £2.20

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UKHKA-43-BABY-DK-CARDIGAN-LONG-SHORT-SLEEVED-35-46cm-/370539662640#ht_1311wt_952


----------



## Gypsycream

I love looking at your work, its always perfect. Wish I could knit so neatly


----------



## norita willadsen

Your work is so beautiful. I really like the baby blanket; I like it so much that I am going to see if I can find the book on Amazon and order it. Thanks for sharing. Norita


----------



## Lodestarwovens

Exquisite work! You must be so proud!!!


----------



## kimmyz

Everything is simply gorgeous. Boy or girl - you're prepared!


----------



## Elaine C.

missmolly said:


> I have knitted the pram blanket for a friend who is due to be a Grandma for the first time any day.
> We don't know the sex of the baby yet so I'm not able to add any embellishments.
> I have shown the book that the pattern is in. There are 33 patterns in it and it was great value.
> This pattern is called Lullaby. It should have been a flat blanket but I decided to add another panel and then did a 3 needle cast off for a neater edge.
> 
> The peach cardigan is by BHKC number 43
> 
> The peppermint pattern is Stylecraft Wondersoft DK 8042


Marvelous work. I love each item you showed. Thanks so much for including the information on the knitting book. I am going to look for it...for sure.

Elaine


----------



## wjfaris

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Lulubelle

thank you i bought it!!! I can't wait to make it now. My cousin's son and his wife are having a baby girl this coming summer and I want to make it for her. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## grandma6

Lovely work, all your knitting is beautiful


----------



## rp1917

WOW!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## T.Raj

Outstandingly beautiful work!


----------



## inkasmum

Beautiful work, the blanket looks great!


----------



## marianikole

love your work, beautiful items


----------



## Bulldog

Miss Molly, as usual, your work is perfection. Love the color choices. The little sweaters are just so precious and will be so adorable on some lucky little angel. WOOOOHOOOO, I have the book pictured. Thank you for continuing to share your beautiful work. Hugs, Betty


----------



## craftymatt2

Oh how beautiful, such gorgeous colors, and i love the pattern in the blanket. thank you for sharing.


----------



## vintanne

Would love to have the pattern for the baby blanket, if it is possible.

Thank you


----------



## ernai

Gorgeous work. I love knitting baby items.

Congratulations
Irene


----------



## samazon

Oh wow, I love your work. All are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## sand dollar

Beautiful knitting, love everything.


----------



## ladybuys

Hi, I have that very book. Funny, as nice as these baby items look in the book, they really are so delicate when they are made up. You have inspired me to find my book.


----------



## gcoop

Oh Miss Molly what beautiful work, Just adore the blanket, I have that book and if time permitted i think i would knit every one !!!!.
The 2 little matinee jackets are just perfect. Some lucky little babies will be the ones to wear those


----------



## missmolly

Thank you ladies for your beautiful comments xx


----------



## bigalbigal3

beautiful work


----------



## whodlum

Excellent work. They are all lovely.


----------



## sweetsue

lovely but I still use circs for flat knitting. I love the blanket on the cover too.


----------



## kyriakoulla

Beautifully done.


----------



## Judyrohe

Simply beautiful work. All of it.


----------



## Angel Star

Just beautiful!!
Angel


----------



## missmolly

Thank you all for your lovely comments. They mean a lot to me xx


----------



## rene

These are absolutely gorgeous. You really do neat work.
Rene


----------



## soneka

These items are all so beautiful. This is what knitting is about -- you can't BUY things this beautiful!


----------



## chorister

These are are all beautifully knitted, well done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Your knitting is so lovely, as always... No wonder people buy up your items as soon as you offer something for sale! You do quality work!


----------



## elenapicado

Such beautiful knitting!


----------



## Joella76

Wonderful work


----------



## Adoreen

Beautiful work.


----------



## nanma esther

sweet


----------



## ryansgrammy

Beatiful work and a great pattern book.


----------



## ginamarie12345

Quite pretty...


----------



## CMCray

Absolutely beautiful!!

Cathy


----------



## Donnabellah

What can I add?! Great work and wonderful patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginamarie12345

http://www.longfieldwools.co.uk/index.php?cPath=96_140_136

This is where I found the pattern for the peach one. (They did also have it on EBAY with a large price) Looks like beautiful patterns - wished they had larger pictures... I want them ALL.......

Such beautiful work...have to say it again...


----------



## pattisark

Where can we get the pattern?
[email protected]


----------



## Adoreen

your work is lovely.


----------



## missmolly

pattisark said:


> Where can we get the pattern?
> [email protected]


Thank you all for your lovely comments xx

Hi I don't know which pattern you mean but the links for them all are on pages 1, 2 and 3 xx


----------



## sophie6647

just wish i could knit half as well beautiful


----------



## deshka

Very nice work. I love everything you have done. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## fstknitter

Really liked the peach jacket but can't seem to find out how U.S. knitters can get the patterns


----------



## IzzieBean

They all look divine. Thank you for adding the picture of the Leisure Arts Booklet that the baby blanket was actually in. I have a lot of the books but it was hard to know what patterns were in each booklet online and my JoAnne's has very few remaining there. I just downloaded the booklet from Ravelry for less than $10, which I think is an awesome deal. 

Now to search out the pretty cardigans. You do lovely work. I hope I can have just as nice a result. I am knitting for dreams of my great-grandbabies yet to come. I just know there will be some. lol.


----------



## missmolly

Aww thank you for the compliment :sm02: 
The pattern is for a flat blanket and I just added the extra fold over at the top .
I hope you dont have to wait too long for your Great -Grandbabies :sm24:


----------



## Mirror

missmolly said:


> Aww thank you for the compliment :sm02:
> The pattern is for a flat blanket and I just added the extra fold over at the top .
> I hope you dont have to wait too long for your Great -Grandbabies :sm24:


what sizs when the blanket ready in inches. Nice tidy job.


----------



## missmolly

Mirror said:


> what sizs when the blanket ready in inches. Nice tidy job.


Thank you :sm02:

This was knitted years ago but I think it was about 1m wide


----------



## nsmith

Thank you for sharing the color is beautiful peachy.

Thanks again
Noreen


----------



## Nanamel14

So beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

So beautiful


----------



## Knitting Nana 2

lovely work...


----------



## tracy

Stunning thats the ine i wanted to try x


----------

